

Hacking the Hiring Process - ismarc
http://ismarc.tumblr.com/post/1458764869/hacking-the-hiring-process

======
ismarc
I don't write many things up and publish them. And I submit them less
frequently. In fact, I've had this saved as a draft for some time because I
wanted to come to a conclusion about a system that could improve the current
process, but was unable to.

